# How old were you when u got your first horse?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I was 11 and my aunt paid for everything and I would go out there every weekend to help out and ride and whatnot and whenever I could during the week and I practically lived out there during the summers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I got mine a few months after I turned 18 and I was supporting him all by myself (with 2 jobs of course) and attending college for a good solid year. Then we moved and now I don't have a job so I'm using money I've stashed to pay for him while I go to school full time to get my degree.

It works pretty well, but then again I love being busy.

P.S: I used to live in CO!  And I am very jealous about your degree choice.. I got accepted to CSU for equine science but then my scholarship fell through so I'm doing IT instead.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I had been riding pretty much my whole life, I didn't get my own horse until I was ~31 or 32 (that was 33 or 34 years ago). Career was underway, kids were born, owned a home - it was time!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm fifteen and don't have my own. My parents don't have the money for extras such as a horse, and though I could probably support a horse on the money I make, it ultimately came down to having the money for college (as I'm wanting to attend a university) or for a horse. While I'd love to have a horse, I know that in the long run, it's better to invest in my future, and by a horse once I have my life in place. 

And it does help to have Sour; who is mine in everything but the papers


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

first pony was at 12ish, parents paid 100%.
at 15 I got first competitive horse, did my first show with him, and will being doing pony club for the first time with him also ( coming up in the spring), parents bought him, paid for most the first year, I pay 100% ( board, lessons, vet, farrier, etc.) the second [this] year ( 16/17 yrs old at this point)


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

I was 5 when we got our first family horse and after she passed away i bought my first horse at 15.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I got my first horse for high school graduation (which was in May!!) and, seeing as he was my present, my dad paid for him. However, I did put down the $100 holding fee so he was definitely going to be mine. My dad pays board, vet, and farrier as of right now (I'm in school with no time for a job) and I pay for all of his tack, accessories, and things to spoil him.  

Seeing as your first horse is such a special one, it would definitely be suitable to start looking. It'll give you ideas for what you truly want, need, etc. And by the time you seriously buy, you'll probably have already looked at many horses. That's what my trainer advised me to do, although Shamrock was only the second horse I looked at. Hehe.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm 37 and still have never had my "own" horse. I lease. With 2 kids and a family, the financial responsibility of ownership affects everyone in my house, and I'm the only one ready for that commitment at the moment.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont own a horse yet but i will eventually. But my sister got one i am guessing in here teens. And my brother got one about the same time. Sisters horse was Ambassador, Bass for short and my brothers horse was Scooter.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My family has raised horses for 50+ years so they came before me. The first that was actually all mine, I was probably 4 or 5 and it was a chunky pony named Dolly. My first horse, I was 7 and her name was Bunny. 

The first I bought myself, I was 16. I saved up for what seemed like forever to buy her, I picked a horse over a car.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I was 2 or 3 years old. I was competing off the leadrein aged 6, and jumping courses aged 7, I think I did my firt XC course around then as well.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My parents bought me my first pony for my 13th birthday.

I got my second horse when I was 15, and my parents bought her for me, too.

However, I did buy Sunny at age 16. My parents pay board, farrier, vet, but I also work at the barn to pay off some of these things. I'm now 18.
I also buy all of her extras, like tack, and I also paid for her professional training.
I bought my very own, brand new tack set this summer, and boy am I proud! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

36. It was just this past December, actually, when the opportunity fell in to my lap. I talked it over with my husband and he agreed to give it a go! Now that we're heading back to the US, my horse will be going to his new buyer for Christmas. Even though it will be on 1 year of ownership I feel like my childhood dreams have come true. My horse has been my greatest joy. And I'm looking forward to buying my next horse when we get settled back home!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I was eight, but I only had that one for a couple weeks, she would bite and kick me..


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm currently 18 and I still don't have a horse =(


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I started riding at age 11 but got my first horse (a rescue) at 16. I had to pay for everything and I still do. Over here in NZ is much easier to own a horse. I had three when I was 18 when it was rather cheap to. I again owned 3 in 2008/some of 09 but now am down to just the 1 - it is far too expensive now. 

I wish you all the best with your searching. You never know, you might find that special partner early than planned!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was very lucky, I was 11.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

My dad bought me my own horse at 14 after working at a stables every weekend from 10 years old i also did stable management lessons, we moved to cornwall from London so he lived on the farm with my dad and sisters pony (and us). My dad was very strict and tight with money we did our own hay every year and had to all muck in at baling time etc we also cared for his horse while he was away in London  i had to put him on loan when i went to university which was terrible they completley mis-managed him under my dads nose at home but he wasnt experienced enough to see, i came home and he was so lame i called the vet straight away and he wanted to destroy him it was horrific but mum and dad stepped in and said no and 100% supported him and me they then cared for him fot the next two and a half years till i came home as he couldnt go in the lorry to wales because of his arthritis else i would have taken him with me (i will always be grateful for that). As soon as i finished uni i took completed financial control but from 13-21 i worked all the time (and studied) but dad would buy hard feed we bought the rest  i think that responsibility at a young age really teaches you life skills. im 28 now and i still have him he's 27 and we are still best friends and i will always be so grateful for my familys help to buy him and house him for me but also to teach me to be responsible for him, he will always be stuck with me  hope you dont mind couldnt resist including a pic of him  x Bracken x


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

My sister and I went in on our first horse together at 20 last February.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i was 9 when i got my first horse he was given to me. but i was 6 when i started to ride my friends horses.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Just bought my first at 19 six weeks ago. Many people I know, especially in California, aren't fortunate enough to be able to afford a horse they can't have on their property. My parents never bought me a horse, only paid for lessons and the occasional lease. It was a bummer to be the only horse person in the family, but at least my parents would indulge me that much!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Horses have been in my family for years, so I've ridden since I was little. The first horse I paid for myself was my Thoroughbred mare at age twelve.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thirteen. My parents paid for it, of course.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i was 12 ,i gave £15 for an old piebald pony,she must av been 30yrs old ,spavined,cross eyed,and ready for dying but i thought i was a king with her.years later i spoke to the old man who sold her to me,and he said its as simple as this son ,when you go to school you get a free education,when you go into the real world you pay for your education,and he was right ,it cost me 3 times as much as i gave for her to bury her


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I grew up with evil shetland ponies. I got my first pony of my very own (welsh) when I was five.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^

Aw that is absolutely precious!!!!

I got my first when I was 8, but started riding/competing seriously when I was 16 and paid for everything myself at that point.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you guys! I get motivation from reading these types of things! i can make it work. I'm going to start looking here soon!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness Allison, that pic is adorable! I suppose I will share, I've shared this once before but it is a bit embarassing....I'm the kid in the life jacket....:lol:

Here's Dolly the pony the day I sold her without asking my parents, grandpa was a good help there and smoothed it over with my mom. I told the folks who bought her when they asked why I'd sell her "If I sell my pony, gpa will get me a quarter horse." 








And he did, this is Bunny, the first horse that was all mine. I owned and showed her for many years. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my first horse when I was 13 and just got my new guy now and I'm 17 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

i got my first horse when i was 19


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I got my first pony when I was 4, obviously I didn't pay for it. I've had horses since then, I started paying for them this year at 18. Horses have always just been part of me and my moms life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Although I had been riding pretty much my whole life, I didn't get my own horse until I was ~31 or 32 (that was 33 or 34 years ago). Career was underway, kids were born, owned a home - it was time!



Almost the same here.

Didn't start until I was 25...and bought my first horse a few months later.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been around and ridden horses all my life but I didn't have one that was truly, completely mine until I was about 16. Always before that, I'd ridden horses that were technically my Dad's or my Brother's (I just _called_ them mine :wink. I didn't actually pay for him either, it was more of an agreement between me and the owner. I had trained the horse and she couldn't afford the training bill so she offered the horse as payment. Of course, being the horse crazy girl that I was, I jumped at the chance. Since then, I haven't necessarily paid for much of the feed/care he's had, but I _earned_ it by working for my Dad.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I got my pony when I was 9.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

My parent's bought me my first pony at 8, even though I'd been riding my Uncle's horses around for 5 years or so beforehand. They bought me my first horse at 12. I paid for Maggie (my first Warmblood and serious dressage horse) by myself at the start of this year at 18.


----------



## TouchedByAnAngel (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my first pony when I was around 5 possibly 6. I am incredibly blessed as my dad has paid for just about everything so far. When I got older I was able to work off board and save money for almost all of my pony's tack. He passed away a few years ago and I'm fortunate enough to be an owner again . A proud owner of an 8y/o OTTB. I'm only 15 now (almost 16) so as soon as I'm out of school I'll be getting a job and taking over just about all of his expenses hopefully. Don't know how I'm going to manage that while going to college but I guess I'll find out soon enough lol


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I bought my first horse at 26... a few weeks ago! Hehe.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, guess I get the fossil award. I got my first horse at age 40. I'd leased a few over the years, but wasn't able to swing it financially until then. I wish I had come from a horsey family since there's just nothing I'd rather do with my time. Better late than never I guess!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my first horse was when i was 14 my parents paid for it. the first horse i bought was actually a few months ago. i now have graduated college and pay for all 4 of my horses. including the ones my parents gave me when i was in high school.  good luck with finding your perfect first horse


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

44! Worth every second of the wait, too!


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

I was 38, he is the horse in my picture. I never gave up the dream!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I am very fortunate that my mom has loved horses her whole life. Her parents were never big animal people so she never got a horse of her own. Well when I was born horse crazy she couldn't have been happier. After 6 years of riding and spending all my time at the barn my parents bought me my first horse when I was 10. I have owned Dallas for 6 years now and it's been amazing. My parents bought him for me and all his stuff after refinancing our mortgage.

I got Shaymus a few months after I got Dallas because we wanted Dallas to have a friends, and my mom to have a horse to ride with me on. I bought Shaymus with money I had been saving up through my school's banking program. Granted he was only $300 while Dallas was $5,500. lol. I work at my barn 7 days a week to work off my horses board.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my first pony/started riding when I was 2. I believe he was a Welsh cross of some sort. I got my first "show" horse when I was 8. I have had my own horses for the last 20 years  From the time I was about 13 and could work during the summers I have always paid for everything myself. No one else is into horses in my family really and they don't understand why 99% of my paychecks go to horse stuff ;p


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I got my first horse when I was 12. My parents paid for everything, but I put in a lot of work, too. It certainly taught me responsibility. I wouldn't say it's too early to be looking. I'm looking at getting a new one in the spring - my first horse passed away at the beginning of October - and I'm looking now. It is a very good thing to know what you are looking for and to get an idea of what you are going to need to spend. You want to be prepared! 

Good luck!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I got my first horse when I was 9. At the time it felt like I was waiting forever but now its as if I didnt have to wait at all!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I was 9 when we got Blaze. She was a gift to me, a 2 year old QH. Probably one of the best gifts I have ever gotten! I still have Blaze. She came with me to college, and home again. She helped me pick out my house before I bought it (I honestly bought the house because of the land and barn, I am not too fond of the actual house) She was with me the day of my wedding, and through my entire pregnancy. She knew I was going into labor before I did. I have acquired some other horses since Blaze, and I love them all very much. But Blaze has my heart, she's my BFF. I have owned her for 18 years- that's a lifetime!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i got mine when i was 7 or 8 i got a TWh from my aunt, and i got my second horse then more horses... and ive payed for my last two horses but my parnets pay for the rest, and extras i pay for.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I started riding lessons at 5, and by the time I turned 13 my parents finally decided I was serious enough to have my own horse. So I got my first mare as a Christmas/birthday present (they're close together) for my 13th birthday.

Second horse was my dad's, sort of. I think I was 14 at the time. My dad had been on a couple hack rides, and decided he could get a seven year old untrained Arabian stallion :roll: At least he was smart enough to geld him before bringing him home, but the only attempt he ever made at riding was to try to hop on him bareback/no halter in the paddock one day :roll: (for anyone wondering, it didn't go well)
We had a trainer come out and ride him a few times, but I started doing the majority of his training on trail work for a few years. So I really consider him to have been "mine."
I was 16 or 17 when we sold him to someone looking for a barrel racer.

When I started college my first horse (the 13th birthday present) stayed at my mom's house and she kept paying. A couple years into college I moved her up with me and that's when I took over the bills.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I was 7. His name was Sonny's Poco Robin aka Sky. He was a double registered paint/pinto. I traded him for a 10 month old Warmblood when I was 10 and he later foundered.

RIP sweet boy


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been riding for 15 years now, and I just got my first horse 2 years ago.  My whole life I've only ever ridden schoolies or leased and me and my grandma bought Robbie as a re-sell project, too bad my whole family loves him too much to sell him haha. 

I intend to lease him out while I'm in university so that I can keep him and have him when I'm done my degree.  I do work hard for him: pay for his board, vet, farrier, tack, etc. My parents put no money towards him, he's my horse and my responsibility.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally couldn't afford one until 26. I have been riding since the age of 8. My mother who was a single mother struggling, somehow managed to afford huntseat lessons for me until the age of fifteen. I can remember crying just wanting to touch a horse. I'm in my mid forties and the feeling is still there. I love the smell of saddle leather. I love the smell of freshly stacked hay in the barn. I don't even mind the smell of a wet, dirty horse after a long day in the saddle. I watch my horses in their pasture and to this day, I still cannot believe I own horses. It isn't a hobby for me, it is a way of life.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I was 32 and am coming up on my first year of horse ownership. There have been some sacrifices and growing pains, but I am rediculously happy and cannot imagine not having my Mickey now. I wish I had stayed with horses throughout my high school and college years... could've saved me from some unfortunate 'distractions.'
By distractions of course, I mean men. lol

Oh, and I paid for everything... I figure I'm a productive member of society, I can have a hobby.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Right after my 30th birthday is when I bought Dancer.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Two months after I turned 30


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I got my first horse when i was 16, when i could drive and do everything on my own. (no parents needing to drive me back and forth ect ) And you bet you butt i had to pay for every last dime. That is because no one in my family has ever been into horses and never understood why a horse. I have since then had 3 horses and a pony but hey im doing ok  ofcoarse its not easy but its SOOO worth it and it nice to talk to people that love horses as much as i do because they understand


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I obviously didn't have to pay for everything right away for my girl, I was 9, but I did have to get up before school and muck her stall, brush her, and feed her before turn out, and THEN take a shower and clean up for school. Then before dinner I had to bring her in, brush her, and feed her dinner. When I turned 14 it was time for me to get a job and start helping with her expenses. When I decided to take my horse with me to college, I also decided to work 2 jobs while being a full time student so I could pay for the house I rented (I had to rent a house with a barn as it was cheaper to do then pay for a place for me and board my horse.) College was hell, I don't think I slept enough to survive, but I did. Somehow. Now I have my own farm with all my horses at home with me. Hard work pays off, that's for sure. And I honestly can say that I learned to have a fantastic work ethic because of Blaze. If it weren't for her, I probably would've been a partying slacker college kid with no drive. But it wasn't an option for me. I had to make sure my Blazie was taken care of 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Shenandoah said:


> I started riding lessons at 5, and by the time I turned 13 my parents finally decided I was serious enough to have my own horse. So I got my first mare as a Christmas/birthday present (they're close together) for my 13th birthday.


OMG, I would have thought I'd died and gone to heaven. I used to have dreams about getting presents like this. You're lucky!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was 11. My horse was a 14.1hh grade Quarter Pony. Fantastic little guy. Roped, ran gymkhana and competed with the big horses and barrels and poles, trustworthy enough for anyone to ride, excellent trail horse, sound as a dollar, heart of gold. You could do anything to him. He sadly died of cancer at the young age of 15.










That's my aunt from Detroit aboard, on her first-ever horseback ride, aka 30-second meander around the front yard.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I was 14 when I got my first horse, a yearling AQHA filly.I ate ,lived & slept horses:lol:.Trained her myself & showed her at AQHA shows & local shows.We grew up & experienced alot over our 29yrs together.She was laid to rest at age 30yrs & is buried on our property.She will always be my heart horse


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I got my first horse when I was about 10 years old. I had been taking lessons for about two years prior to that. My parents knew nothing about horses and at ten years old I was probably the most knowledgable horse-person in my household. They bought me a green-broke Pony of the Americas, oh boy what a mistake that was at the time. But my Moe turned out to be a blessing after a couple of expensive hospital visits and trainers. ^-^" Let's just say I learned a thing or two about horses at a young age. I'm fourteen and now we have four horses. My dad is more into horses than ever and my mom is no longer scared of them. We sort of jumped into horses right after we sold all of the dairy cows.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Its awesome reading about your guys' experiences!! I appreciate it. ITs nice to be able to talk to people about horses and what to look forward to. I'm the only horse person out my family of 6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuage (Nov 27, 2011)

_*I*_ _was 17 years old. He was my fav pony in the stables and my horse teacher told the owner to sell me the pony. 
I love him so much. _
I bought the second one this year, I am 23.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Family horse, 15.
My own, all my own, 5 months ago. So I was 19, on the verge of turning 20.

I took out a small loan to help which I am paying back over 12 months. No problems. Except soon after we got a new dog, on the agreement that I would financially look after him.. €450 vet bill after castraction and emergency vets trips that insurance don't cover.

I would always reccomend insurance for a horse that costs 100 or 100,000. I can't afford thousands if things go wrong, and I know myself I won't save the €30 I pay out a month, so that way if anything does happen, I have a back up plan. If it doesn't, never mind!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Family horse, 15.
> My own, all my own, 5 months ago. So I was 19, on the verge of turning 20.
> 
> I took out a small loan to help which I am paying back over 12 months. No problems. Except soon after we got a new dog, on the agreement that I would financially look after him.. €450 vet bill after castraction and emergency vets trips that insurance
> ...



Oh that brings me to a question? How did you find insurance and how much do you pay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I would always reccomend insurance for a horse that costs 100 or 100,000. I can't afford thousands if things go wrong, and I know myself I won't save the €30 I pay out a month, so that way if anything does happen, I have a back up plan. If it doesn't, never mind!


Somewhat off topic, but consider having some amount automatically deducted from your main account into an account you rarely access every month. In no time at all, you'll find a decent amount in that account.
Insurance won't cover all possible horse expenses - it wouldn't hurt to have something else set aside.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Shenandoah said:


> Somewhat off topic, but consider having some amount automatically deducted from your main account into an account you rarely access every month. In no time at all, you'll find a decent amount in that account.
> Insurance won't cover all possible horse expenses - it wouldn't hurt to have something else set aside.


that's an awesome idea! Do you do that as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Shenandoah said:


> Somewhat off topic, but consider having some amount automatically deducted from your main account into an account you rarely access every month. In no time at all, you'll find a decent amount in that account.
> Insurance won't cover all possible horse expenses - it wouldn't hurt to have something else set aside.


 
Maybe we're just unlucky, but my dad's mare had a €4,000 op on her leg which wouldn't have been covered by paying €30 in to a bank account once a month ;D

It is a good idea, but I like the reassurance that I have insurance that will pretty much cover everything should the worst come to the worst! I always have pennies set aside, but I have more rainy days than I would like to think about with animals and broken things ;D

But pennies saved aside is good..especially when your saddle can no longer be reflocked to fit your horse hahaha:lol:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

50.

Five-oh.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

life begins at 50.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I got my first horse last month, so when I was 16  It was so awesome, I got my first "real" job in August, and then two month later I was told about this great little horse! I'm so happy because he really is "my" horse as I paid the adoption fee, board, and everything else he needs. It's almost surreal. I just can't wait for the winter to pass by, and for show season to be here!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

kittersrox said:


> I got my first horse last month, so when I was 16  It was so awesome, I got my first "real" job in August, and then two month later I was told about this great little horse! I'm so happy because he really is "my" horse as I paid the adoption fee, board, and everything else he needs. It's almost surreal. I just can't wait for the winter to pass by, and for show season to be here!


that's so awesome! Congrats!! I won't be able to buy til end of January or feb sometime for my horse, whoever it may be. I'm going to Nebraska Saturday to look at the first two horses to top of my horse shopping spree.  any advice??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Take someone in the know how with you so you don't fall for your heart  I know I nearly did on numerous occassions!!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I got my first horse at 24... after years of riding and looking after other people's horses. I pay for everything on my own and as a result, I have to budget carefully to make sure my horse (and other animals) are cared for before I can have 'fun' money. To help out my bank account, I watch for sales at the tack store and I board my horse at an outdoor facility with basic amenities. I don't need anything more and she's much happier to live outside with a small herd of other horses.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I got _my_ first horse when I was uh.. 8-10 years old.. Of course my family payed for all the expenses. But, there were horses there before me and I liked to consider them all mine..but of course they were the family's. My second horse was probably around 10 or 11.. My family (technically my grandmother and mom) pay for all the expenses but I do buy some things for my horsey. Only fifteen and cannot wait to get a job to spoil my boy!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My family's horse business goes back over 100 years. Unfortunately my father didn't take after them so I had to wait until I was 7! I hounded everyone in my family until I got one, wouldn't eat at Christmas cause Santa ALWAYS got it wrong! Finally my uncle bought me a picture perfect black Arabian mare, I think everyone made him do it just to get me to shut up. We lost her and her foal 12mos. later after a neighboring stud came to visit... 
Then my parents moved bought some land and my dad surprised me with a trip to the sale barn one day after school. I got Sky after a heated bidding war with the meat buyer, we payed $505 for her. $5 more than she was worth as dog food! That crazy tough 18 mo. mare taught me EVERYTHING I know, especially how to survive in the wilderness, take care of business myself, and that all I need is a good horse and everything will be fine. My parents turned me loose financially and mentally at 11! I got my first job as a nanny to pay for her needs, and have been working since to take care of my horses. People are shocked when I tell them I was turned loose at 11, camped alone with her, saw my parents around 9pm if I even came home, and they are pretty well off. It was the best thing they could have ever done for me!

Good luck with your future new horse! Take your time, list your priorities, and take a pro with you when looking!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I got mine when I was 16, almost 17. I dont pay for him on my own, but i drive out and take care of him on my own.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

andimax said:


> I'm 22 years old and have been in school for equine management for a couple months. I used to ride in a mounted drill team for 3 years as well.. I feel like im ready for my first horse! i am saving up money. The horse will live at my house since it is set up for it. I'm hoping to get my horse in the spring when it starts warming up a bit (i live in CO). i live with my parents now and i'm completely paying out of my pocket. my horse my money. I guess i just wanna know what age you got your first horse and if you paid for it all by yourself. when i think about the money it discourages me a little bit, even though i know its do able. also is it weird if i start shopping around now for a horse? i know these are such beginnerish questions but my mind is swimming!!!!


I got my first horse at 47. Had always wanted one but never had the opportunity. Had never ridden when I got him but it was the best thing I have ever done.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I got mine when I was seventeen- AFTER I had paid for a little truck and gotten a stable job. Nobody in my immediate family is very horsey, so you can imagine the shock when a family full of dancers and law enforcement/government types suddenly has the youngest decide she wants to be a cowgirl.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

My family has had horses since I was born, but I got MY first horse when I was 8. Of course I really didn't like her she was a young horse that didn't match me at all. So when I was 10 we traded her for my current horse Relan. Best choice EVER! He is my everything, and getting him at a young age he really was so sweet and never took advantage of me. Now that I'm older I am training him to high levels of Dressage!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I was 24 when I got my first horse. Got back into riding at 21, after quite a few years off. After leasing for a few months I knew i needed my own. I now have two.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I starting riding when I was about 4 or 5 from my next door neighbor. It started with me just being around horses and getting comfortable with them. I took lessons all through elementry and then after he passed away I stopped taking lessons. 

After about 6 years of not riding at all I decided that it was time for me to look into leasing. I leased a horse I found online that was near by for 3.5 months and decided that I *NEEDED* own. I am 19 now and have already graduated college so I plan on making a move out west to make the money I need to own my first horse

I have to build my barn, buy my dream horse, buy all tack, barn equitment, fencing, buy a truck (obvious reasons lol), and trailer... It makes my head hurt just thinking about how much money I will be spending to make this all possible but it is DEFFIENTLY worth it


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I first started riding when i was 5. And my mom said that when my lesson was done i was glued to the horse, no matter what breed of horse (i don't think it matters but i was just saying it for more words ). Ever since I got on one i never wanted to get back down IT WAS TOO MUCH FUN! well.....isn't that with anyone? lol But I got my first horse when I was 11 or 12 years old and i'm 15 now. And I"M.....HAPPY! lol Now i can ride EVERYDAY with being made to get off (unless emergency ) GO HORSES GO!!!! You may call me crazy


----------



## BuddyBunny (Nov 14, 2011)

I was 12 when i got my first horse.


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

I was 14 when I got my first horse. I had been training, riding, and showing other peoples horses my whole about 12 years of childhood (or ever since I could walk basically). My parents made me a deal that if they paid for the lessons to teach me to ride when I was younger, that I would have to buy the horse when I completed my lessons. About 10 years later of riding lessons, friends horses and volunteer work, I finally decided it was time to get a job and make some money for my own horse! I juggled a full time job and school in order to save for a horse. I saved $1000 and started looking for a horse and a place to board. I looked at tons of horses and finally decided on one, out of all the beautiful show horses I looked at, I decided on a sad, pitiful, unbroke rescue horse.  Once healthy, I trained her myself and eventually ended up taking her to some shows and had her in my equestrian team at school! Now she lives fat, happy and retired with me, my husband and her own herd at home. It was the best decision I ever made to wait until I was knowledgeable, responsible and 100% ready for the responsibility of owning my own horse.


----------



## tgm1229 (Nov 23, 2011)

5 years old...had a white shetland pony named Snowball. Shetlands have a reputation for being a bit on the mean side but she didn't have a mean bone in her body. When she got tired of us kids messing with her she just laid down.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been riding since i was 3 but i didnt get my own horse tell i was 7 for my birthday. I bought my first horse when i was 15.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I was born into the professional horse business. I did my first ride when I was six months. When I was four years old I had been through five ponies already before my parents finally gave up on the pony bandwagon and gave me a big ol' Arab mare. BUT, as sweet and bombproof as that mare was, being so little I couldn't sit through her MASSIVE trot. She would have been better as a stepup horse, so we sold her. After that I went through two more ponies (Littlefoot and Moonie) and many horses. (Cash, Cocoa, Oreo, Chocolate, Stormy, Brown Beauty, April, Shantee, Sally, Pretzel, Honey, Rico) and have finally settled down into an actual high functioning team  This team consists of Rebel, Bailey, Jester, Ruger, and Selena.

We have bad luck with buying horses, me and my mom. We try practically interrogating ALL of the horse owners, taking the horse home for thirty days, but something always happens to throw a hook in the road. (Screw horses, soundness issues, pasture accidents, diseases) But when we do FINALLY find our best horses, they stay forever and we mesh like mad with almost nothing to complain about. There's no happy medium for us. The horses are either awful or they're flawless, one or the other.....


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I was about 7 when I leased for the first time but didn't get my first horse until I was 14, had him for nearly 2 years and then got Monty. I haven't finished paying Monty off yet so I don't count him as mine yet so Satin is the first horse that is MINE that I have paid for of my own accord. I got her in June/July and I was 16 at the time... BEST pony.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I rode a lot earlier, but was 9 when I got my first horse, a Quarter/Shetland pony. For you history buffs, that was in the Spring of 1957.

And here we be... that is me on the right and my little sister on the left (she was 6) on our big ol' Tennessee Walker...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pic face!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My very first pony I got was a birthday present when I was five. The first horse I paid for I was 14/15 and paid a whole $150!
Now I havent stopped, the dollars just keep getting higher. :-/ lol


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

26.

I was on unemployment at the time, had just gotten out of the Navy and was doing work at a barn. I got him for 500 bucks and worked off my board. 

I'm now 28, have him and a 2nd horse and own my own home, 3 dogs, a parrot and a cat in an entirely different state (NJ to MD) then where i bought him originally. Funny how fast life changes.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

20. Had just got a good chunk of money, almost 3k, and I was ready to get one, not that I wasnt before, just didnt have the money. Bought my guy for $850, and havent looked back since! Have, and will always pay for everything, and anything that comes up 100% by myself!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I was 13. I still have him. He was bought with money from my grandmother's estate after she died. I worked at the barn to pay for his board and my mother chipped in for the extras. Once I hit college, he became my total financial responsibility and has been ever since (well, technically I suppose he's also hubby's financial responsibility, since we're in this together).

Horse #2 was just purchased last month. She's my christmas gift from Hubby - I suppose he's technically paying for her. lol.


----------

